# Leopard sur eMac 700 Mhz



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

est ce que Leopard est installable sur un eMac 700 Mhz avec 640 mo de ram ? Ou est c que ce sera lent ?

Sachant qu'il tourne déja sous 10.3


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Janvier 2010)

C est possible 
Ca va ramer par contre
L ideale pour cet emac c est tiger


----------



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

Et en le boostant à 1 Gb ?


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Janvier 2010)

Carte video trop faible
Bon pour traitement texte et surf
Pour le reste cela va ramer, processeur court mais possible de l overclocker a 900mhz http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=111922


----------



## ntx (10 Janvier 2010)

Leopard demande au minimum un processeur à 867 MHz.


----------



## anneee (10 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Leopard demande au minimum un processeur à 867 MHz.



Tout à fait, quant à l'overclockage, je déconseille, c'est un bon moyen pour récupérer une machine instable, voir pire, en panne.


----------



## SadChief (10 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Leopard demande au minimum un processeur à 867 MHz.



Même sur ta machine tu peux installer Léopard.
Il suffit de télécharger ceci afin de "tromper" le disque d'installation; il va "croire" que la fréquence du processeur est plus élevée.
A mon avis tu devrais rester sur Tiger; mais pour essayer Leopard, pourquoi pas


----------



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Carte video trop faible
> Bon pour traitement texte et surf
> Pour le reste cela va ramer, processeur court mais possible de l overclocker a 900mhz http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=111922



Je m'amuserais pas à l'overclocker. Plutôt acheter un 1,25 Ghz...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

la bidouille pour outrepasser le minimum ( donné par Apple et pas pour rien)
ne changera rien au fait que c'est un processeur...lent 
faut pas esperer des miracles

une R 5 avec un moteur Porsche reste une R5


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Janvier 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Tout à fait, quant à l'overclockage, je déconseille, c'est un bon moyen pour récupérer une machine instable, voir pire, en panne.



Bonjour
Je n ai pas de soucis avec l overclock de mes deux emac  depuis  2 ans , pas de kernel, et machine stable  http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082&hl=overclock+emac


Si imacounet est capable pourquoi pas ? pas plus dur que de changer un dd interne sur un emac

Comme pascalformac en dessous de 1ghz et carte video faible , la machine ne sera pas a son
 fort sur leo
le mieux pour cette machine c est tiger,plus reactif et d actualite ,que panther


----------



## iMacounet (10 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je n ai pas de soucis avec l overclock de mes deux emac  depuis  2 ans , pas de kernel, et machine stable  http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082&hl=overclock+emac
> 
> 
> ...



jJ'avais déja complemetemt démonté un  PM G4 400 et demonté plusieurs fois un iMac G3 snow,mais j'ai regardé un pdf de demontage du eMac et ça a l'air fastidieux :hein: ... Je vais plutot m'acheter un 1Ghz ou un 1,25Ghz ... 

Ou je vais carrement attendre d'avoir un Mac Mini.


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est ce que Leopard est installable sur un eMac 700 Mhz avec 640 mo de ram ? Ou est c que ce sera lent ?



Ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec. Pour tout ce qui est vidéo, y compris iChat, ce n'est pas terrible, mais j'ai fait tourner Léopard sur mon iMc G4 800 MHz - 768 Mo et mon Cube 450 MHz - 1,5Mo sans problème pour une utilisation texte - internet + iPhoto/scan.


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> jJ'avais déja complemetemt démonté un  PM G4 400 et demonté plusieurs fois un iMac G3 snow,mais j'ai regardé un pdf de demontage du eMac et ça a l'air fastidieux :hein: ... Je vais plutot m'acheter un 1Ghz ou un 1,25Ghz ...
> 
> Ou je vais carrement attendre d'avoir un Mac Mini.



C est votre choix
Le mac mini est aussi evolutif , autant en overclock (1,42mhz @ 1,87mhz voir 2Ghz)
Stable , petit , et sympas


----------



## Pamoi (11 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> la bidouille pour outrepasser le minimum ( donné par Apple et pas pour rien)
> ne changera rien au fait que c'est un processeur...lent
> faut pas esperer des miracles


En fait le processeur monté dans les eMacs 1ere génération (700 et 800 bus à 100 Mhz) est le 7441, mais avec un voltage trop bas pour supporter l'overclock au-dessus de 850 sans plantage.
Ces procs ont été également montés sur les 1éres séries de 800 à bus 133, mais avec un voltage très haut (1,75v !!) et ils tiennent de très hautes fréquences (j'en ai un à 1,47 depuis un bail, et aucun souci: ni gel, ni kernel....je suis certain qu'il tiendrait les 1,53). 
Mais bon, l'overclock on est pour ou contre, ça ne se discute pas trop...


----------



## iMacounet (11 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> C est votre choix
> Le mac mini est aussi evolutif , autant en overclock (1,42mhz @ 1,87mhz voir 2Ghz)
> Stable , petit , et sympas



Tu peux me tutoyer, je suis plus jeune. 

Le Mini est déja à 2,26 Ghz de base. C'est suffisant.


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2010)

Pas de probleme pour le tu
Mais je n ai pas encore les cannes
Tres bien le 2,26 mini , machine tres belle,


----------



## iMacounet (11 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Pas de probleme pour le tu
> Mais je n ai pas encore les cannes
> Tres bien le 2,26 mini , machine tres belle,



Oui, c'est une belle machine, et c'est surtout la moins chère.  car au debut je voulais un 21,5" mais les finances ne vont pas suivre. :hein: :hein:


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Janvier 2010)

L avantage du mac mini
Tu pourra utiliser l ecran et peu etre la souris et clavier de ton pc 
Ou bien monter pc et mini; pour un seul ecran ,le clavier et souris pourront si ils sont compatible diriger les deux machines http://www.ciao.fr/Belkin_Flip_for_Mac_mini__969605


----------



## iMacounet (12 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> L avantage du mac mini
> Tu pourra utiliser l ecran et peu etre la souris et clavier de ton pc
> Ou bien monter pc et mini; pour un seul ecran ,le clavier et souris pourront si ils sont compatible diriger les deux machines http://www.ciao.fr/Belkin_Flip_for_Mac_mini__969605



C'est interessant ça, merci christophe. Mais après l'arrivée du Mini je vais vendre mon PC de bureau (juste l'unité centrale)


----------



## stefhan (11 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos réactions : j'ai récupéré un eMac pour une association et je comptais installer Leopard (10.5) vu que c'est le dernier OS qui supporte la puce PowerPC.

Or d'après vos réactions et ce témoignage, même en montant la mémoire RAM, vaudrait mieux rester sous 10.4 tranquillement...


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2011)

personnellement mon emac tourne plus sur leo ( sans soucis pour une utilisation de base , surf,video, music, mail ) que tiger


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2011)

stefhan a dit:


> Merci pour vos réactions : j'ai récupéré un eMac pour une association et je comptais installer Leopard (10.5) vu que c'est le dernier OS qui supporte la puce PowerPC.
> 
> Or d'après vos réactions et ce témoignage, même en montant la mémoire RAM, vaudrait mieux rester sous 10.4 tranquillement...



Oui je confirme.


----------

